# New baby with her guardian



## Old Hipster (Dec 4, 2013)

My Aunt's husband's cousin, her daughter had a baby girl last week. 

The new mother's dog Elly has always been protective of her, to the point you had to watch yourself around her if Elly was close by. There were concerns as to how the dog would react to the baby. A few months into the pregnancy Elly would sleep with her head in the mother to be's lap. So the dog spend months listening to the baby's heartbeat and movements, and I guess that paid off. Now Elly will be the baby's guardian dog.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2013)

... and on the other end of the spectrum we had to get rid of Sam the Marmalade Cat because when my first son was born Sam would climb into the crib and crap all over it. Up until then he was always my wife's baby.

Elly looks to be the perfect nanny - congrats to the family!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful baby...heartwarming photo, thanks for sharing that. :love_heart:  Congratulations to the mama and family, and hugs for sweet Elly.  Smart idea for the mom to let Elly rest on her lap and get to know the baby early.


----------



## TICA (Dec 4, 2013)

Sounds like good reasoning but I'd still be very careful.  Although I have loved all of the dogs I've had over the years, I wouldn't trust any of them 100% around a baby or any small children.   Never had any incidents but I also never took my eye off of them either.

Sweet, sweet baby.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the warm well wishes. :love_heart:


----------



## That Guy (Dec 4, 2013)

Welcome to the pack, baby girl.

Had  friends living in The Haight many, many moons ago who had an infant son and a very protective wolf/dog.  They had warned me about making any sudden moves around the baby and Lobo.  As I was SLOWLY reaching for the hash pipe being passed around, in a blinding instant, Lobo had my forearm "gently" in his mouth.  Good dog.  Good boy . . . !!!


----------



## Anne (Dec 4, 2013)

Beautiful baby!!  I'd be very cautious with a dog around too; but hopefully it will work out well.   

Phil, it sounds like your wife's cat was very jealous of the baby; he was no longer the center of attention any more.

That Guy:   Hash pipe and baby in the same sentence cannot be good............


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 4, 2013)

Anne said:


> Phil, it sounds like your wife's cat was very jealous of the baby; he was no longer the center of attention any more.



That was exactly what we figured it was. 



> That Guy:   Hash pipe and baby in the same sentence cannot be good............



But it works wonders when they're colicky ...


----------



## Anne (Dec 4, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> But it works wonders when they're colicky ...



Maybe for the parents...........:lol:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2013)

That Guy said:


> As I was SLOWLY reaching for the hash pipe being passed around, in a blinding instant, Lobo had my forearm "gently" in his mouth.  Good dog.  Good boy . . . !!!



Maybe Lobo needed a hash meatball, to help him chill out.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 5, 2013)

Anne said:


> That Guy:   Hash pipe and baby in the same sentence cannot be good............



1970 . . . !


----------



## TICA (Dec 5, 2013)

That Guy said:


> 1970 . . . !



That explains it perfectly.


----------



## Anne (Dec 5, 2013)

That Guy said:


> 1970 . . . !



I've very few good memories of the 70's....but, yeah, that says a lot.


----------

